# richtiger CPU Kühler für i7 4790k



## BlackPaiin (10. Mai 2015)

*richtiger CPU Kühler für i7 4790k*

Und zwar möchte ich euch fragen welchen CPU Kühler ihr mir für den i7 4790k empfehlt. Ich habe zur Zeit eine Corsair H60, bin aber nicht damit zufrieden. Möchte die CPU auch noch übertakten, irgendwann mal. Ich hätte schon 3 Kühler in Aussicht, welche ich euch hier mal zeige:
Noctua: http://www.amazon.de/Noctua-NH-D15/...ie=UTF8&qid=1431210201&sr=8-2&keywords=noctua
Corsair: http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Extrem...1210231&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+wasserkühlung
Enermax: http://www.amazon.de/Enermax-ELC-LT...sbs_147_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=10STJYJ5GBN22N55AKD6

Vielleicht habt ihr ja mit einem der Kühler Erfahrung gemacht, und könnt mir bei meiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen, und auch andere empfehlen!


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

Willst du denn auch übertakten? Wenn nein, dann reicht ein Alpenföhn Brocken oder Thermalright Macho HR-02 DICKE aus, an sich reichen die auch fürs Übertakten mehr als aus. Mehr als 40-50€ "muss" man nur ausgeben, wenn man GANZ extreme Übertakter-Experimente vor hat. 30-50€ reichen, wenn man übertakten will und es einem nicht so wichtig ist, ob man nun 0,1GHz mehr oder weniger schafft.


----------



## BlackPaiin (10. Mai 2015)

Übertakten will ich NUR wenns notwendig wird, wird es aber mit dem Prozessor Höchstwarscheinlich eh nicht! Könntest du mir zu dem Thermalright Macho HR-02  auch noch einen NOCTUA in der Peiskategorie empfehlen, der vielleicht gleich gut ist oder sogar besser ist? Der Thermalright Macho HR-02 gefällt mir schon. Ich möchte mit dem i7 4790K halt, auch wenn ich GTA 5, BF4, usw Strem) NICHT, wenn es möglich ist über 65 Grad kommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (10. Mai 2015)

Noctua ist nicht billig, aber hat einen Superservice:

Wenn dort einen Kühler kaufst, bekommst Du auch noch Jahre später kostenlos entsprechende "Mounting Kits", mit denen Du den Kühler auch bei zukünftigen Sockeln weiterverwenden kannst (war bei LGA115x jetzt eh kein Problem mehr, gut).

Ich verwende meinen Noctua jedenfalls seit Sockel 775. 

Der NH-U12S würde m. E. für Deine Ansprüche reichen.

Ansonsten ist Herbboys Empfehlung gut, mit dem Thermalright Macho machst Du nichts verkehrt.


----------



## BlackPaiin (10. Mai 2015)

Ja werde mir den Thermalright Macho HR-02 kaufen. Mit meiner derzeitigen Corsair H60 bin ich wie gesagt, überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Freue mich schon auf den Thermalright, bestelle mir ihn jetzt!
Danke für die Beratungen!


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2015)

Schau vorher lieber nochmal nach, ob der in der in Gehäuse passt. Der Macho ist ein recht Großer.

Gleiche Kühlleistung bei kompakteren Ausmaßen findest du zB beim "Scythe Mugen 4", den es auch in der "PCGH Edition" inkl. zweier Silentlüfter gibt.


----------



## BlackPaiin (10. Mai 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, ich denke nicht dass der Thermalright rein passt, hab ein nicht all zu großes Gehäuse, aber der Scythe Mugen 4, wird rein passen. Werde ihn mir natürlich auch in der PCGH Edition kaufen! 
Hier das Gehäuse, das ich habe, nur zu Info: http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-BD28-MIDI-Tower-PC-Geh%C3%A4use/dp/B00HBI04XC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1431260645&sr=8-4&keywords=sharkoon+geh%C3%A4use+gr%C3%BCn


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

Das Gehäuse hat Platz für Kühler bis 17,8cm Höhe, das ist wahnsinnig viel. Der Macho misst 16,2cm. Lediglich falls du genau in Höhe des Kühlers nen Gehäuselüfter in der Seitenwand hättest, würde es problematisch. Der Mugen 4 ist aber ebenfalls sehr gut.


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2015)

Ah, hast eh eines der breitesten Sharkoon Gehäuse, sehr gut. Ja, dann kannst du dir eigentlich eh aussuchen, was du willst.


----------



## BlackPaiin (10. Mai 2015)

Also könnte ich mir auch rein theoretisch den Thermalright kaufen? Ich hab nen Corsair Vengance Gold Serie Ram, aber der ist zum Glück eh nicht ALL zu hoch.


----------



## svd (10. Mai 2015)

Ja, natürlich. In dein Gehäuse passen die größten Luftkühler rein, die es so gibt. 
Dein Profil war diesbezüglich wenig aussagekräftig. Wenn es ein Sharkoon Vaya, VS-3 oder selbst ein T9 gewesen wäre, hätte
der Macho wohl nicht mehr reingepasst. Aber mit dem BD28 ist das kein Thema.


----------



## BlackPaiin (10. Mai 2015)

Gibt es in der Kühlleistung einen großen Unterschied? welcher der beiden Kühler ist besser? (Auch wenn es um 2-3 Grad geht).


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

Kann man schwer sagen, das hängt auch vom Rest des Gehäuses ab...   Hier wäre ein Test, wo zufällig der Macho und der Mugen drin sind: Kühlleistung und Lautstärke - Scythe Mugen 4 im Test: Eine echte Legende kehrt zurück   da ist der Mugen 1-3 Grad kühler, dafür ist der Macho 2-3 dB leiser


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

So, werde mir nun den Mugen 4 PCGH Edition mit 3 Wärmeleitpast-Tuben von NOCTUA kaufen. Hätte noch eine kleine Frage, bei der ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ihr sie beantwortet könnt. Und zwar habe ich Bedenken das der Mugen 4 meinen RAM blockiert, und ich dieses dann umtauschen müsste, und das will ich natürlich NICHT. Habe diesen RAM hier: Corsair CMY16GX3M2A2400C11A Vengeance Pro gold: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen!


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> So, werde mir nun den Mugen 4 PCGH Edition mit 3 Wärmeleitpast-Tuben von NOCTUA kaufen.



Der Mugen ist aber von SCYTHE, nicht NOCTUA.


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der Mugen ist aber von SCYTHE, nicht NOCTUA.


Meinte die Wärmeleitpasten, die sind von NOCTUA!


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2015)

Und drei Tuben? Was willst du denn damit machen? Da trocknen zwei davon eher aus, bevor du sie brauchst...

Also, wenn du vier RAM Bänke und nur zwei Speicherriegel hast, kannst du diese ja in die weiter vom Lüfter entfernteren stecken. Für den Betrieb ist das egal.
Du müsstest halt, wenn sie nicht farblich gekennzeichnet sind, im Mainboard Handbuch nachlesen, welches Paar Steckplätze zusammengehört.

Bei Vollbelegung oder nur zweier Speicherbänke... durch die Befestigung (via echt blöder Klammer) hast du einen gewissen Spielraum, um den vorderen Lüfter
nach oben zu versetzen. Damit könnte sich das dann ausgehen. 

Ich guck aber mal bei mir ins Gehäuse (muss eh mal abstauben).


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Und drei Tuben? Was willst du denn damit machen? Da trocknen zwei davon eher aus, bevor du sie brauchst...
> 
> Also, wenn du vier RAM Bänke und nur zwei Speicherriegel hast, kannst du diese ja in die weiter vom Lüfter entfernteren stecken. Für den Betrieb ist das egal.
> Du müsstest halt, wenn sie nicht farblich gekennzeichnet sind, im Mainboard Handbuch nachlesen, welches Paar Steckplätze zusammengehört.
> ...


Ich bestelle für 2 Kumpels mit!  Ok ich habe die 2 Speicherriegel an den weit entferntesten Bänken stecken. Wäre dann nämlich doof, wenn ich mir den Kühler bestelle, und der dann wegen meinem RAM nicht rein passt. Und was meintest du, was wäre blöd zu befestigen, der Kühler, oder nur der  Lüfter vom Kühler?


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2015)

Ach so, na dann... 

Also, wenn der RAM soweit "rechts" wie möglich ist, passt's ja. 
Auf einem "ASRock Z77 Pro3" ragt der Standardkühler des Mugens nämlich über zwei der vier Speicherbänke. Der Lüfter lässt sich aber soweit nach oben
schieben, dass Platz für ca. 35mm hohe Speicherriegel wäre.

Und ja, das Anbringen des Lüfters an den Mugen ist nicht schwer, kann aber frickelig sein. 
Das ist normal der Arbeitsschritt, wo Leute anfangen, sich an den Kühlrippen zu schneiden. Einfach aufpassen, dann geht das schon.


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass bei mir doch die 1. und die 3. Ram Bank bestückt sind. Kann ich die 2 RAM Riegel auch auf die 2. und 4. RAM Bank verschieben? Und bei AMAZON steht nicht wie hoch mein RAM ist. Ist aber nicht all zu niedrig.


----------



## Enisra (11. Mai 2015)

Amazon ist auch ein Buchhändler
kauf halt bei richtigen Hardware läden


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2015)

Ja, genau, du geht ja auch nicht zum Fleischer um ein Kilohertz zu kaufen... Eni ist aber wieder streng heute, hehe.

Also, RAM auf 2 und 4 geht auch. Der Vengeance Pro ist aber schon sehr hoch.

Die Alternative wäre halt ein schmälerer Kühler. Wie der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Rev. A, EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2, Scythe Ashura...


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, genau, du geht ja auch nicht zum Fleischer um ein Kilohertz zu kaufen... Eni ist aber wieder streng heute, hehe.



Hm, wenn ich bei meinem Metzger ein Kilohertz ordere, bekomme ich schon was...aber ich steh überhaupt nicht auf Innereien.


----------



## svd (11. Mai 2015)

Da hat er ja den WADS-chinken für dich.


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, genau, du geht ja auch nicht zum Fleischer um ein Kilohertz zu kaufen... Eni ist aber wieder streng heute, hehe.
> 
> Also, RAM auf 2 und 4 geht auch. Der Vengeance Pro ist aber schon sehr hoch.
> 
> Die Alternative wäre halt ein schmälerer Kühler. Wie der Thermalright True Spirit 140 Rev. A, EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2, Scythe Ashura...


Ich bestelle eh nicht bei Amazon, keine Sorge. Also geht sich der Mugen 4 auch nicht aus, wenn ich die Riegel auf 2 und 4 packe? Ich möchte halt eine anstendige Kühlung für meinen 4790K haben. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso meine H60 AUF EINMAL so schlecht kühlt. Nach dem Mobo Wechsel war das so. BF4 5-10 Minuten spielen, 70-80Grad. Minecraft: nach ein paar Minuten, 50-60 Grad. H60 ist so aufgebaut: Lüfter (Luft raus), Radiator, Lüfter (Luft raus) verstehe das echt nicht. Die Backplate, gegen die von meinem alten Mainboard, ist halt echt Schrott dagegen, und ich denke auch das das daran liegt, weiß es aber nicht. Würde es da Backplates zu kaufen geben?


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> Ich bestelle eh nicht bei Amazon, keine Sorge. Also geht sich der Mugen 4 auch nicht aus, wenn ich die Riegel auf 2 und 4 packe? Ich möchte halt eine anstendige Kühlung für meinen 4790K haben. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso meine H60 AUF EINMAL so schlecht kühlt. Nach dem Mobo Wechsel war das so. BF4 5-10 Minuten spielen, 70-80Grad. Minecraft: nach ein paar Minuten, 50-60 Grad. H60 ist so aufgebaut: Lüfter (Luft raus), Radiator, Lüfter (Luft raus) verstehe das echt nicht. Die Backplate, gegen die von meinem alten Mainboard, ist halt echt Schrott dagegen, und ich denke auch das das daran liegt, weiß es aber nicht. Würde es da Backplates zu kaufen geben?



Vielleicht liegt es an der Abwärme der Grafikkarte und nicht an deinem CPU Lüfter. Ich habe nach 56°C nach einer Stunde Hardline gekühlt wird mit dem ThermalTake SpinQ VT.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es an der Abwärme der Grafikkarte und nicht an deinem CPU Lüfter. Ich habe nach 56°C nach einer Stunde Hardline gekühlt wird mit dem ThermalTake SpinQ VT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welche CPU hast du, wenn ich fragen darf? Wenn das mit der Abwärme der Graka der Fall sein sollte, kann man nichts dagegen tun, oder?


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es an der Abwärme der Grafikkarte und nicht an deinem CPU Lüfter. Ich habe nach 56°C nach einer Stunde Hardline gekühlt wird mit dem ThermalTake SpinQ VT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was für eine CPU hast du, wenn ich fragen darf? Wenn das wirklich an der Abwärme der Graka liegt, kann man ja nichts dagegen tun, oder?


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> Was für eine CPU hast du, wenn ich fragen darf? Wenn das wirklich an der Abwärme der Graka liegt, kann man ja nichts dagegen tun, oder?



Doppelpost  Also ich habe ach jetzt sehe ich´s du hast nen i7 ich habe nen i5 2400 mit 3.0 Ghz. Hmm trotzdem sollte deine CPU nicht so warm werden unter Last. Hmm das kommt darauf an, wie es in deinem PC aussieht. Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem PC bzw. den Innereien? Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn?


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Doppelpost  Also ich habe ach jetzt sehe ich´s du hast nen i7 ich habe nen i5 2400 mit 3.0 Ghz. Hmm trotzdem sollte deine CPU nicht so warm werden unter Last. Hmm das kommt darauf an, wie es in deinem PC aussieht. Hast du mal ein Bild von deinem PC bzw. den Innereien? Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du denn?



ja sorry wegen dem doppelt schicken!  
Also ja Graka habe ich eine GTX 980 von MSI. Hier dann nochmal ein Bild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne ist noch ein Lüfter der Festplatten etc kühlt.

Bitte nicht auf's Kabelmanagment achten, wird noch gemacht! (Zuerst muss die H60 anständig laufen)


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Mai 2015)

Hallo, 

danke für das Bild hier mal als Vergleich mein PC mit Kabelmanagement. Ich habe gelesen, dass du es nachher noch anders verbauen möchtest, aber das ist ganz wichtig. Grund ist folgender in deinem Gehäuse sind vorne und hinten Lüfter verbaut. Der vordere ist nicht zum Festplatten kühlen bzw. nicht nur sondern sorgt für einen Luftstrom im Zusammenspiel mit dem hinteren Lüfter. Sind jetzt Kabel im Weg ist dieser Luftstrom nicht gegeben ergo die Luft staut sich und die Komponenten heizen sich unnötig auf. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine andere Frage ist hattest du den hinteren Lüfter ausgebaut. Kann es sein, dass er die Luft nach innen bläßt anstatt nach außen? Check mal die Pfeilrichtung auf der Lüfterhalterung in welche Richtung der zeigt. Ansonsten wirklich Kabel verlegen. Wieviel Wärmeleitpaste hast du benutzt - hoffentlich nicht zu viel. Wenig ist hier manchmal mehr. Die Paste ist nur zum Ausgleich von Rauhheiten zwischen Heatspreader und CPU nötig weil die Paste die Wärme besser leitet als Luft.  Ich weiss nicht wieso alle ihr Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach unten einbauen, wenn unten verbaut sollte der Lüfter Weg vom Teppich sonst zieht der den Staub vom Boden wie ein Staubsauger!!!


----------



## BlackPaiin (11. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für das Bild hier mal als Vergleich mein PC mit Kabelmanagement. Ich habe gelesen, dass du es nachher noch anders verbauen möchtest, aber das ist ganz wichtig. Grund ist folgender in deinem Gehäuse sind vorne und hinten Lüfter verbaut. Der vordere ist nicht zum Festplatten kühlen bzw. nicht nur sondern sorgt für einen Luftstrom im Zusammenspiel mit dem hinteren Lüfter. Sind jetzt Kabel im Weg ist dieser Luftstrom nicht gegeben ergo die Luft staut sich und die Komponenten heizen sich unnötig auf.
> 
> ...



Also Wärmeleitpaste hab ich die selbe wie du, die ist auch richtig gut. wo steht auf dem Lüfterhalter die Pfeilrichtung? Es müssten normalerweise beide Lüfter nach draußen blasen. Wenn die Lüfter richtig montiert sind, muss ich mich echt ans Kabelmanagment setzten.
aber Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Crysisheld (11. Mai 2015)

hier! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPaiin (12. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> hier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In einem anderen Forum, meinten eingige das die, oder der Lüfter die Luft nach innen befördern, und nicht nach ausßen. Bei mir blaßen die Lüfter nach außen. Sollte ich dies mal versuchen?


----------



## Crysisheld (12. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> In einem anderen Forum, meinten eingige das die, oder der Lüfter die Luft nach innen befördern, und nicht nach ausßen. Bei mir blaßen die Lüfter nach außen. Sollte ich dies mal versuchen?



Bei meinem Gehäuse schaufelt der vordere rein und der hintere und obere raus. Welchen Sinn soll das haben wenn alle die Luft rein hämmern??? Wohin mit der warmen Abluft die verschwindet einfach??? Nee tut sie nicht. Das Geheimnis einer guten Luftkühlung liegt im Luftstrom mehr nicht.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2015)

vorallem sollte man bedenken, das die ATX-Spezifikationen ja auch vor, dass die Luft von der Front angesaugt die Festplatten kühlen und dann vom Kühler angesaugt und hinten wieder raus geblasen wird, in EINER Richtung
alle anderen Experimente sind eher Kaffeesatzleserei und bringen überhaupt nichts außer vielleicht einem Wärmestau


----------



## BlackPaiin (12. Mai 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> vorallem sollte man bedenken, das die ATX-Spezifikationen ja auch vor, dass die Luft von der Front angesaugt die Festplatten kühlen und dann vom Kühler angesaugt und hinten wieder raus geblasen wird, in EINER Richtung
> alle anderen Experimente sind eher Kaffeesatzleserei und bringen überhaupt nichts außer vielleicht einem Wärmestau



Ja muss halt schauen, aber irgendetwas stimmt halt mit meiner H60 nicht. Diese Temperaturen sind nicht normal.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2015)

Check halt nochmal genau die Verschraubung usw. - und Lüfter immer "vorne rein, hinten raus"


----------



## BlackPaiin (12. Mai 2015)

Ist das Problem vielleicht dieses, dass die Pumpe der H60 am CPU_FAN hängt? Und der dadurch zu wenig Saft bekommt? Oder das sich die Pumpe "runter regelt"? Hab von Kompakt Wasserkühlungen leider nicht so viel Ahnung. :/


----------



## BlackPaiin (12. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Check halt nochmal genau die Verschraubung usw. - und Lüfter immer "vorne rein, hinten raus"



Hatte den Radiator gerade runter und nochmal raufgemacht, um zu sehen ob die, bzw jetzt noch ein, Lüfter die Luft ja nach außen abgeben, und ja der Lüfter befördert die Luft vom Gehäuse nach draußen. Habe den anderen Lüfter vom Netz getrennt, um zu sehen ob das hilft, aber leider nein. Nach ein paar Sekunden in Prime95, 75 Grad. Mit einem i7 4790k @stock. Möchte nicht das mein Prozessor "durch schmort", bin icht am verzweifeln hier. Am Mainboard wäre oben links noch ein 4-Pin Anschluss frei. Aber das hast du ja gemeint @Herbboy, dass der NUR notwendig sei, wenn man "hungrige" CPU´s betreibt. Sollte für einen 4790k nicht notwendig sein. Und mit der Kühlleistung der H60 auch nicht zusammenhängen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2015)

75 Grad sind AUF KEINEN FALL zu viel, so dass da was kaputtgehen kann - es ist nur so, dass es an sich mit Deinem Kühler weniger sein müsste - das ist alles. 

Und der Zusatzanschluss am Board hat nix mit der Kühlung zu tun. Hat der H60 vielleicht nen Wahlschalter für leiseren Betrieb, wo er wiederum entweder den Lüfter langsamer drehen lässt oder die Pumpe langsamer pumpt? Das wäre ne simple Erklärung, falls die Halteplatte 100% korrekt sitzt und du die Verschraubung auch schön fest angezogen hast und nicht zu locker.


----------



## BlackPaiin (12. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 75 Grad sind AUF KEINEN FALL zu viel, so dass da was kaputtgehen kann - es ist nur so, dass es an sich mit Deinem Kühler weniger sein müsste - das ist alles.
> 
> Und der Zusatzanschluss am Board hat nix mit der Kühlung zu tun. Hat der H60 vielleicht nen Wahlschalter für leiseren Betrieb, wo er wiederum entweder den Lüfter langsamer drehen lässt oder die Pumpe langsamer pumpt? Das wäre ne simple Erklärung, falls die Halteplatte 100% korrekt sitzt und du die Verschraubung auch schön fest angezogen hast und nicht zu locker.



Verschraubung und so weiter ist alles perfekt. Backplate sitzt gut und die Pumpe ist nicht zu Locker, aber auch nicht zu fest. Wo würde dieser Wahlschalter denn sein? 

Kleine Info, die mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Wenn einer der 4 CPU Kerne auf ca. 35% Auslastung ist, liegt die Temperatur in dem Kern auf ca. 52 Grad.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2015)

Lad halt mal die Anleitung runter - wenn es nen Schalter gibt, dann wird das da beschrieben


----------



## BlackPaiin (12. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Lad halt mal die Anleitung runter - wenn es nen Schalter gibt, dann wird das da beschrieben


Würde aber rein theoretisch ein Brocken Eco für einen 4790k OHNE overclocking reichen? Oder erreicht der dann auch SO hohe Temps wie mein derzeitger H60?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2015)

Also, schwer zu sagen - guck mal hier Intel Core i7-4790K im Test: „Devil&apos;s Canyon“ mit fünf Kühlern übertaktet (Seite 6) - ComputerBase  da wird der "sogar" mit einem sauteuren Noctua über 60 Grad warm. Der 4790K wird halt wie gesagt schon recht warm, aber das "darf" der auch, das ist nicht gefährlich. Ich weiß nicht, warum du jetzt so unbedingt nen anderen haben willst.


----------



## BlackPaiin (12. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, schwer zu sagen - guck mal hier Intel Core i7-4790K im Test: „Devil&apos;s Canyon“ mit fünf Kühlern übertaktet (Seite 6) - ComputerBase  da wird der "sogar" mit einem sauteuren Noctua über 60 Grad warm. Der 4790K wird halt wie gesagt schon recht warm, aber das "darf" der auch, das ist nicht gefährlich. Ich weiß nicht, warum du jetzt so unbedingt nen anderen haben willst.



Werde meine H60 in Zukunft mal behalten. Ich bin halt noch meinen alten i5 3470 gewohnt, Prime 95 nicht über 45 Grad. Aber der 4790k ist ja schon um 400MHz mehr übertaktet, und ist zur Zeit einfach einer der besten Prozessoren für Gaming. Solange meinem 4790k die Temps nichts aus machen, passt das schon!

EDIT: Kann man bei dem 4790k den Turbomodus deaktivieren? Und wenn es geht, hat man dann "schwere" Leistungsverluste? Und kann man den dan auch wieder aktivieren? 

Danke mal wieder für deine, und auch für eure Hilfsbereitschaft!


----------



## svd (12. Mai 2015)

Vlt stellst du im BIOS auch mal die automatische Geschwindigkeitsregelung des CPU Lüfters aus?
Sodass die Pumpe immer auf voller Leistung läuft? Also, wenn's nicht zu laut wird, natürlich.


----------



## BlackPaiin (14. Mai 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Vlt stellst du im BIOS auch mal die automatische Geschwindigkeitsregelung des CPU Lüfters aus?
> Sodass die Pumpe immer auf voller Leistung läuft? Also, wenn's nicht zu laut wird, natürlich.



Wo kann man die austellen?


----------



## svd (14. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube, bei deinem Mainboard machst du das unter dem "Hardware Monitor".

Dort solltest du zB einstellen können, wie hoch die Zieltemperatur deines Prozessors sein soll.
Also, in etwa, bis zu welcher Temperatur der CPU Lüfter versucht, so leise als möglich zu sein, bevor er ggfs. hochdreht.

Und dort lassen sich normalerweise auch die minimalen und maximalen Drehzahlen für den CPU Lüfter einstellen.
Vlt setzt du da die Drehzahl einfach in dem Bereich etwas höher, wo der Prozessor zu warm wird. Also entweder die minimale Drehzahl für den
Dektop-, die maximale Drehzahl für den Gamingbetrieb.

edit: Ach ja, es besteht natürlich immer die Möglichkeit, den Standardlüfter von Corsair gegen ein anderes Modell zu tauschen. 
Wie zB den "Noctua NF-F12 PWM" oder "EKL Alpenföhn WingBoost 2", etc.


----------



## BlackPaiin (14. Mai 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei deinem Mainboard machst du das unter dem "Hardware Monitor".
> 
> Dort solltest du zB einstellen können, wie hoch die Zieltemperatur deines Prozessors sein soll.
> Also, in etwa, bis zu welcher Temperatur der CPU Lüfter versucht, so leise als möglich zu sein, bevor er ggfs. hochdreht.
> ...



Schau das dann nach, werde es dann mal versuchen mit den Zieltemperaturen hinzukriegen.


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

Habe schon echt alles versucht, CPU geht nach ein paar Minuten BF4 spielen auf 80 Grad, bestelle mir jetzt noch eine neue Wärmeleitpaste, und versuche die dann.


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> Habe schon echt alles versucht, CPU geht nach ein paar Minuten BF4 spielen auf 80 Grad, bestelle mir jetzt noch eine neue Wärmeleitpaste, und versuche die dann.


Wie es svd schon geschrieben hat. Du musst im BIOS die Temperaturregelung der Lüfter ausstellen, die WK muss immer zu 100% arbeiten, sonst heizt sich die Kühlflüssigkeit auf und dann kühlt da gar nix mehr. Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard. Da gibt es je nach Hersteller unterschiede, wo diese Option versteckt ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

"





Crysisheld schrieb:


> Wie es svd schon geschrieben hat. Du musst im BIOS die Temperaturregelung der Lüfter ausstellen, die WK muss immer zu 100% arbeiten, sonst heizt sich die Kühlflüssigkeit auf und dann kühlt da gar nix mehr. Was hast du denn für ein Mainboard. Da gibt es je nach Hersteller unterschiede, wo diese Option versteckt ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab eines von MSI, das sollte schon auf 100% laufen, aber verändert hat sich nichts.

EDIT: So sind die Einstellungen für den CPU Fan bei mir: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

wtf - 4500 U/Min? ^^  Was soll das für ein Monster sein? Da wird 100 pro irgendwas falsch ausgelesen. Es gibt über 1000 Lüfter auf dem Markt, und mehr als 4000 U/Min schaffen nur 2 Modelle, die nicht kleiner als 70mm sind: Jou Jye BW-1238B-PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Akasa Thermal Series schwarz 70mm (AK-179BKT-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ich glaub kaum, dass du einen von denen hast ^^


ist Dein BIOS aktuell? Hast du die aktuellste Version des MSI-Tools?


----------



## Crysisheld (17. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wtf - 4500 U/Min? ^^  Was soll das für ein Monster sein? Da wird 100 pro irgendwas falsch ausgelesen. Es gibt über 1000 Lüfter auf dem Markt, und mehr als 4000 U/Min schaffen nur 2 Modelle, die nicht kleiner als 70mm sind: Jou Jye BW-1238B-PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und Akasa Thermal Series schwarz 70mm (AK-179BKT-C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ich glaub kaum, dass du einen von denen hast ^^
> 
> 
> ist Dein BIOS aktuell? Hast du die aktuellste Version des MSI-Tools?



Ähhm falsch sogar mein Intel boxed hat wenn du die Temperatursteuerung ausdrehst auf 4000 Umdrehungen gearbeitet. Hat sich zwar angehört wie nen Staubsauger aber kühl war die CPU. 

Was das Bild betrifft. Du solltest mal alle Lüfter ausschalten und auf max Umdrehungen setzen, du hast ja den aktuellen WK Kühler nicht in dem CPU FAN anschluss stecken oder doch? Ist der WK Lüfter Anscluss 3 oder 4 polig? Wenn dreipolig und du steckst ihn in nen 4 poligen Anschluss bekommst du normalerweise ne Fehlermeldung dass der CPU Fan nicht dreht, weil er nicht richtig ausliest - war bei mir so. stell mal alle Lüfter die du hast auf max drehzahl, vielleicht ist es nur ein anderer Lüfter. 

Ansonsten würde mir auch nix mehr einfallen. Wie schnell drehen die WK Lüfter laufen die eher gemächlich oder schon ziemlich schnell?


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ähhm falsch sogar mein Intel boxed hat wenn du die Temperatursteuerung ausdrehst auf 4000 Umdrehungen gearbeitet. Hat sich zwar angehört wie nen Staubsauger aber kühl war die CPU.
> 
> Was das Bild betrifft. Du solltest mal alle Lüfter ausschalten und auf max Umdrehungen setzen, du hast ja den aktuellen WK Kühler nicht in dem CPU FAN anschluss stecken oder doch? Ist der WK Lüfter Anscluss 3 oder 4 polig? Wenn dreipolig und du steckst ihn in nen 4 poligen Anschluss bekommst du normalerweise ne Fehlermeldung dass der CPU Fan nicht dreht, weil er nicht richtig ausliest - war bei mir so. stell mal alle Lüfter die du hast auf max drehzahl, vielleicht ist es nur ein anderer Lüfter.
> 
> Ansonsten würde mir auch nix mehr einfallen. Wie schnell drehen die WK Lüfter laufen die eher gemächlich oder schon ziemlich schnell?


Die Pumpe hat nen' 3 Pin Anschluss und steckt an dem CPU_FAN, der 4 polig ist.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ähhm falsch sogar mein Intel boxed hat wenn du die Temperatursteuerung ausdrehst auf 4000 Umdrehungen gearbeitet. Hat sich zwar angehört wie nen Staubsauger aber kühl war die CPU.


 es geht hier aber nicht um Boxed    und 4500 sind nicht 4000. 

Mehr als 4000 U/Min haben auch bei den Kühler-Lüfter-Sets nur sehr wenige Modelle, und er hat ja sogar eine als leise geltende kompakte WaKü - da kann an sich unmöglich ein solcher Lüfter drauf sein...



@BlackPaiin: du hast also die Pumpe am Board, nicht direkt den Lüfter? Das könnte einiges erklären. Denn dann kommt beim Board ja sicher nicht der Messwert für den Lüfter, sondern was anderes an ^^


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es geht hier aber nicht um Boxed    und 4500 sind nicht 4000.
> 
> Mehr als 4000 U/Min haben auch bei den Kühler-Lüfter-Sets nur sehr wenige Modelle, und er hat ja sogar eine als leise geltende kompakte WaKü - da kann an sich unmöglich ein solcher Lüfter drauf sein...
> 
> ...



Also die Pumpe ist am CPU_FAN angeschlossen, und der Lüfter, der ja zwischen Gehäuse und Radiator ist, ist auch am Board angeschlossen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Kannst du den Lüfter an CPU-FAN anschließen und die Pumpe stattdessen an einem anderen Anschluss? Vlt. ist das ja der Grund für das Problem: das Board "misst" falsch, gibt der Pumpe zu wenig Strom, und daher sind die Temps nicht sooo dolle. Oder steht bei der Anleitung des Kühlers dabei, dass man für die Pumpe den CPU-FAN nutzen soll?


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Kannst du den Lüfter an CPU-FAN anschließen und die Pumpe stattdessen an einem anderen Anschluss? Vlt. ist das ja der Grund für das Problem: das Board "misst" falsch, gibt der Pumpe zu wenig Strom, und daher sind die Temps nicht sooo dolle. Oder steht bei der Anleitung des Kühlers dabei, dass man für die Pumpe den CPU-FAN nutzen soll?



Das steht in der Anleitung: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


EDIT: nur ist mein Problem jetzt, ich habe keinen einzigen 3 Pin Stecker, ich hab NUR 4-Pin Stecker, sollte ich die Pume an einem 4 Pin anstecken?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Das ist egal. der 4. Pin wäre nur dafür da, wenn ein Lüfter PWM hat. Das ist nur eine Zusatzfunktion, ansonsten ist der 4Pin-Anschluss wie ein 3Pin-Anschluss, da bleibt dann halt 1 Pin frei


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist egal. der 4. Pin wäre nur dafür da, wenn ein Lüfter PWM hat. Das ist nur eine Zusatzfunktion, ansonsten ist der 4Pin-Anschluss wie ein 3Pin-Anschluss, da bleibt dann halt 1 Pin frei



Ok, habe die H60 jetzt umgeschlossen. Lüfter (für den Radiator) steckt nun am CPU_FAN und die Pumpe an einem freien 4 Pin Anschluss! Lasse jetzt mal Prime95 laufen.
So nach ca. 1,5 Minuten ist die Teperatur auf Max. 71 Grad. Passt das nun so, oder geht das noch besser? Also wenn die CPU heiß wird, dreht der Lüfter hoch, dass passt also schon mal.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

Müsste passen. Deine CPU ist halt bekannt dafür, dass die nicht - wie ein core i5 oder so - von einem guten Kühler bei nur 50-60 Grad landet


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Müsste passen. Deine CPU ist halt bekannt dafür, dass die nicht - wie ein core i5 oder so - von einem guten Kühler bei nur 50-60 Grad landet



ja teste die dann morgen in mehreren Games - melde mich dann morgen, wie es so aussieht mit den Temps. Hab den Fan Connector, wo die Pumpe dranhängt, auf 100% gestellt. Falls das so passt?
Die CPU hat aber auch einfach ne' Menge Power. 

EDIT: Wenn die CPU auf 70 Grad geht, dreht der Lüfter sowas von hoch, der wird so verdammt laut, dass es echt nicht mehr schön ist. :/


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> ja teste die dann morgen in mehreren Games - melde mich dann morgen, wie es so aussieht mit den Temps. Hab den Fan Connector, wo die Pumpe dranhängt, auf 100% gestellt. Falls das so passt?
> Die CPU hat aber auch einfach ne' Menge Power.
> 
> EDIT: Wenn die CPU auf 70 Grad geht, dreht der Lüfter sowas von hoch, der wird so verdammt laut, dass es echt nicht mehr schön ist. :/


 Wieviel % Speed issed denn? Du könntest dabei das Tool von MSI nutzen, so dass der Lüfter bei zB 70 Grad deutlich langsamer dreht und erst bei zB 75 Grad dann schneller. Es kann nämlich sein, dass an sich selbst bei geringer Drehzahl es bei 70 Grad bleibt und es gar nichts bringt, dass der Lüfter so schnell dreht.


----------



## BlackPaiin (17. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieviel % Speed issed denn? Du könntest dabei das Tool von MSI nutzen, so dass der Lüfter bei zB 70 Grad deutlich langsamer dreht und erst bei zB 75 Grad dann schneller. Es kann nämlich sein, dass an sich selbst bei geringer Drehzahl es bei 70 Grad bleibt und es gar nichts bringt, dass der Lüfter so schnell dreht.


Wie viel % weiß ich grade leider nicht. Mit dem MSI Tool meinst du eh das im BIOS, oder gibt's da auch was für den Windows Betrieb? Werde, wie schon gesagt morgen mal schauen, wie ich das mache. Zur Zeit habe ich im BIOS eingestellt, dass die CPU höchstens 65 Grad warm werden darf, dass schaft die H60 so und so nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> Wie viel % weiß ich grade leider nicht. Mit dem MSI Tool meinst du eh das im BIOS, oder gibt's da auch was für den Windows Betrieb? Werde, wie schon gesagt morgen mal schauen, wie ich das mache. Zur Zeit habe ich im BIOS eingestellt, dass die CPU höchstens 65 Grad warm werden darf, dass schaft die H60 so und so nicht.


was meinst du mit "darf" ? Was "soll" danach passieren? Wenn die Lüfter ab 65 Grad mit 100% drehen sollen, dann ist klar, dass es laut wird  da musst du halt so einstellen, dass es bei 65 Grad mit zB 30% dreht, bei 70 mit 40% und bei 75 mit 60% oder so was.


----------



## BlackPaiin (18. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "darf" ? Was "soll" danach passieren? Wenn die Lüfter ab 65 Grad mit 100% drehen sollen, dann ist klar, dass es laut wird  da musst du halt so einstellen, dass es bei 65 Grad mit zB 30% dreht, bei 70 mit 40% und bei 75 mit 60% oder so was.



Ja genau das meine ich damit, dass der Lüfter, wenn die CPU 65 Grad heiß wird mit 100%.  Werde das heute dann mal so probieren, wie du du mir das gesagt hast!  Diese 60% reichen, und sind aber nicht zu laut?


----------



## BlackPaiin (19. Mai 2015)

Möchte mir jetzt doch schon gerne den Mugen 4 PCGH-Edition kaufen. Nur weiß ich halt nicht, ob der passt, da mein RAM doch ziemlich hoch ist?
Mugen 4: Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH Edition, für alle Sockel geeignet: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Mainboard: http://amzn.to/1R03I6g
RAM: http://amzn.to/1edbwnh
Gehäuse: http://amzn.to/1IOaVDu

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt!


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Also, der Mugen ist 8,8cm "dick", und vorne kommen mit dem Lüfter noch 2,5cm dazu. Vlt mal nachmessen: wie viel cm sind es von genau der Mitte der CPU bis zum RAM? Wenn es ca 6,9cm sind, passt es in JEDEM Falle (4,4cm der Kühlerbreite + 2,5cm Lüfterdicke). Auch bei ca. 4,5cm müsste es passen, weil du den Lüfter auch hinten dranmachen könntest.

Oder, damit du nix abmontieren musst: wie viel cm sind es von der Metall-Verriegelung, die am Sockel die CPU fixiert, bis zum RAM?


----------



## BlackPaiin (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, der Mugen ist 8,8cm "dick", und vorne kommen mit dem Lüfter noch 2,5cm dazu. Vlt mal nachmessen: wie viel cm sind es von genau der Mitte der CPU bis zum RAM? Wenn es ca 6,9cm sind, passt es in JEDEM Falle (4,4cm der Kühlerbreite + 2,5cm Lüfterdicke). Auch bei ca. 4,5cm müsste es passen, weil du den Lüfter auch hinten dranmachen könntest.
> 
> Oder, damit du nix abmontieren musst: wie viel cm sind es von der Metall-Verriegelung, die am Sockel die CPU fixiert, bis zum RAM?



Von der Metallveriegelung-über den  4790K-bis hin zum 1.Ram Slot 7,5 cm! Schlimmstenfalls, könnte ich ja auch von 1. und 3. RAM Slot auf 2. und 4. RAM Slot wechseln, oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Ja, kannst du. Und sind es 7,5cm von der Metallverriegelungs-Kante aus, die eh schon zum RAM zeigt, oder kommt DAZU noch die komplette CPU-Breite?


----------



## BlackPaiin (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, kannst du. Und sind es 7,5cm von der Metallverriegelungs-Kante aus, die eh schon zum RAM zeigt, oder kommt DAZU noch die komplette CPU-Breite?


Ich habe links bei der Metall Kante angelegt, über die ganze CPU und zu dem 1. RAM Slot - 7,5cm.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

Okay, und von der Kante, die schon nahe RAM-Slots ist, wären es dann wohl nur  ca. 3,5cm, oder? Das wird sehr knapp, FALLS da nicht genug Platz unterm Lüfter ist


----------



## svd (19. Mai 2015)

Die PCGH Edition kommt ja mit zwei Lüftern. 
Zur Not könntest du ja nur den "hinteren" montieren. Müsstest aber mal die Temperaturen im Auge behalten,
ob ein "saugender" Lüfter auch reicht.


----------



## BlackPaiin (21. Mai 2015)

Hätte noch eine Frage zur H60. Und zwar: Sollte ich den Steckplatz, dort wo die Pumpe steckt, auf 100% drehen, oder nicht so hoch? Zur zeit läuft die Pumpe nämlich mit 100%, und die wird ab und zu gut hörbar.  Das mit dem Lüfter habe ich hinbekommen, der dreht schön leise, aber hält die CPU auch schön kühl. (Für i7 4790k Verhältnisse! )


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

DU musst selber wissen, welchen Kompromiss du haben willst: leiser, dafür wärmer, oder kühler, dafür lauter   es sollte halt nur MINDESTENS so eingestellt sein, dass die Temps nicht zu hoch werden.


----------



## BlackPaiin (21. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> DU musst selber wissen, welchen Kompromiss du haben willst: leiser, dafür wärmer, oder kühler, dafür lauter   es sollte halt nur MINDESTENS so eingestellt sein, dass die Temps nicht zu hoch werden.


Ok, die Pumpe läuft jetzt halt mit etwas über 4000RPM. Müsste das dann einfach mal versuchen!


----------



## BlackPaiin (21. Mai 2015)

Kann ich den "Turbo Modus", da wo der 4790k auf die 4,4GHz hochtaktet, deaktivieren? Ohne Probleme, nicht dass das dann Schäden oder so verursacht? Und aktivieren, kann man den dann auch wieder, oder? Hab die Einstellungen im BIOS schon dafür gefunden. Will nur noch das "OK" dafür haben. Möchte ich dann auch irgendwann wieder aktivieren können, den Turbo Modus.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

Natürlich kann man das alles wieder zurückstellen. Und schaden kann es nicht - wenn du jetzt eine automatische Extrem-Übertaktung aktivieren könntest, DAS könnte eher nen Schaden verursachen, aber selbst das ist bei modernen Boards durch Sicherungen, die den PC rechtzeitig abstellen, kaum mehr denkbar.


----------



## BlackPaiin (21. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das alles wieder zurückstellen. Und schaden kann es nicht - wenn du jetzt eine automatische Extrem-Übertaktung aktivieren könntest, DAS könnte eher nen Schaden verursachen, aber selbst das ist bei modernen Boards durch Sicherungen, die den PC rechtzeitig abstellen, kaum mehr denkbar.


 
Also macht das nichts wenn ich den Turbomodus deaktiviere? Wird das dann "krasse" Leistungsunterschiede geben,oder eher nicht? Werde den Turbomouds dann eh irgendwann wieder aktivieren!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

Der Turbo bringt genau plus 10% Takt, also MAXIMAL +10% FPS. Da kannst du Dir ja ausrechnen: hast du "nur" 30 FPS, dann hättest du halt mit Turbo maximal 33 FPS. Hast du 60 FPS, dann wären bis zu 66 FPS drin.


----------



## BlackPaiin (21. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Turbo bringt genau plus 10% Takt, also MAXIMAL +10% FPS. Da kannst du Dir ja ausrechnen: hast du "nur" 30 FPS, dann hättest du halt mit Turbo maximal 33 FPS. Hast du 60 FPS, dann wären bis zu 66 FPS drin.


Naja muss ich testen, hab in aktuellen Games eh nie unter 80FPS auf MAX Details. GTX 980 + i7 4790k, ist schon ganz schön krass. Wenn das jetzt KEINE CPU Lastigen Games sind, wie alle eigendlich, MUSS das nicht immer +10&FPS sein, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2015)

BlackPaiin schrieb:


> Naja muss ich testen, hab in aktuellen Games eh nie unter 80FPS auf MAX Details. GTX 980 + i7 4790k, ist schon ganz schön krass. Wenn das jetzt KEINE CPU Lastigen Games sind, wie alle eigendlich, MUSS das nicht immer +10&FPS sein, oder?


Je mehr die Games von der Graka abhängen, desto weniger FPS-Verlust wird es geben.


----------



## BlackPaiin (21. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Je mehr die Games von der Graka abhängen, desto weniger FPS-Verlust wird es geben.



Ja, muss ich halt mit rumspielen, mit dem Turbomodus! Danke wie immer Herbboy!  Berate nun auch schon auf einem Forum ein wenig die Leute (auch im PC Bereich). Ein wenig kenne ich mich ja doch aus.  Hier in dem Forum werde ich halt nicht viel zu sagen haben, da gibt's schon genug Profis, die sich um einiges besser auskennen als ich.


----------



## BlackPaiin (24. Mai 2015)

Also der Turbomodus ist ausgeschalten, und nach einer Stunde BF4 zocken, liegen die Temps ca. auf 65Grad! Echt Gut! Und wegen den FPS Verlusten, die merke ich gar nicht. Bin ja in den meistens Games im FPS Wert von um die 90-100FPS, also das stört mich dann nicht ob ich jetzt 10 FPS mehr habe oder nicht, finds' aber trotzdem Schade, dass ich den ausschalten musste, wegen der H60!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2015)

Na, Hauptsache du bist nun beruhigt und kannst alles gut spielen


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (9. Juni 2015)

Nur so als Einwurf hinterher, der Noctua NH-U14S täte es auch, sofern er ins Gehäuse passt.  Von der Montage bis zur Verarbeitung ist da alles Top.


----------

